# Renaissance Dance Music



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Generally when people talk about the masters of Renaissance music, they mention Josquin, Palestrina and Tallis, composers famed for their intricate mass settings. However I must confess that many of my favourite pieces from this period fall into the slightly lower-brow genre of dance music. Although this is often relatively simple music, I find some of the instruments such as the Crumhorn and the Shawm to be very exotic.

To share with you a couple of my favourite pieces, here is the "Battle Pavane" composed (or at least published?) by Tielman Susato. I like to play this one full blast and then imagine I am attending a stately court banquet!






And the Frog Galliard for solo lute by John Dowland, which has to be one of my favourite melodies ever.






I would love to learn more about the instrumental music of this period, so I have made this thread to see if any of you have your own favourite pieces which you can recommend.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I just love those old Renaissance and early Baroque dances. They're quite delightful, and indeed strike a modern listener as wonderfully exotic.

I am quite partial to the collections of Michael Praetorius. Also Tielman Susato, whom you mentioned.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes Praetorius is fine composer (or publisher!). I enjoy his "Terpsichore" collection of dances. Here is another delightful tune, Praetorius' Courante:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try this by Giorgio Mainerio






All pieces played by the Early Music Consort of London (David Munrow) also a real belter - 'La Mourisque' by Tylman Susato - one for the shawm and krumhorn brigade


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Exactly my sentiments! Pieces from Fitzwilliams Virginal Book and Praetorius' Terpsichore are among my favourites. David Munrow's programmes are an excellent way to find out more. Here are some I like:











Best regards, Dr


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Ah yes La Mourisque is a classic!

Thank you Taggart and DrKilroy for suggesting Mainerio. I had not previously heard of this composer, but I like what I am hearing. That Racket is a wonderful instrument!

I enjoy the work of David Munrow, for example his "Instruments of the Middle Ages and Renaissance." I also enjoy his successor Philip Pickett who has recorded many of Susato's and Praetorius' works with the New London consort.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Diego Ortiz is another :angel: renaissance composer that I love. Thanks for starting this fab thread, Winterreisender; may the shawm be with you! :cheers:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_It's a party!_ Yeah, I pretty much love it all, the instruments, _with percussion_ and all. This was the popular music of its day, the top forty, tunes people hummed, etc.

Its vitality, when played well by any of the ensembles mentioned, and others, is clear, present, and still rather nicely infectious.

If you have never heard any of it, on first listening, you realize those folk of yore knew how to party, and they too, liked to and knew how to swing!

plus ca change....


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I like what I am hearing of Diego Ortiz. It sounds all the better when accompanied by authentic costumes and dancing. 

It would be great if the Crumhorn made a comeback. I think it is a beautiful but sadly neglected instrument.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

*Crumhorns*











Try searching for Crumhorn Consort on YouTube - you also get some with rackets as well.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with the work of Jordi Savall and his ensemble Hesperion XXI? He has released many CDs of early instrumental music, as well as some Turkish, Arabic and eastern music. (He has also made some good recordings of the Cantigas de Santa Maria). I have been listening to him a lot over the last few days and in the process have discovered many composers I hadn't previously heard of.

I particularly like this piece by the composer Innocentio Alberti.





I would also recommend his CD of Anthony Holborne pavanes and galliards to all you renaissance-lovers


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Baltimore Consort:


























http://www.baltcons.com/


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been enjoying Ondas by Estampie a lot lately. It's Renaissance dance and troubadour music, modernized, kinda, but you get the sense that the modern touches get us closer to enjoying it as it was enjoyed back then. Hard not to dance when you hear it.


----------

